# Retired US Military



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am looking for information on AFN. i seen it @ VA but can't find anyone who can give me info. I read their web site only to be confused. I hired a guy to set it up but they could not find it. The folks at VA say I don't know we alw1ays havre had it. I hate to call California as I will get more confused Any one out there got an idea


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*VA*



c_acton98 said:


> I am looking for information on AFN. i seen it @ VA but can't find anyone who can give me info. I read their web site only to be confused. I hired a guy to set it up but they could not find it. The folks at VA say I don't know we alw1ays havre had it. I hate to call California as I will get more confused Any one out there got an idea


Your IP address is showing you are in or your internet provider is in Manila. First, what is "AFN?" If it is a medical issue and you are needing advice or help, there is a VA clinic in Manila but I do not have contact info for them. A good source of help is the Angeles City VFW Post. Their website IS HERE. Calling them, ask to speak to an American Citizen such as the Post Commander etc.
Also you may want to contact the American Citizens Services Office at the US Embassy Manila.



Hope that will help,


Gene


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gene thanks AFN is Armed Forces Network (TV)


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> I am looking for information on AFN. i seen it @ VA but can't find anyone who can give me info. I read their web site only to be confused. I hired a guy to set it up but they could not find it. The folks at VA say I don't know we alw1ays havre had it. I hate to call California as I will get more confused Any one out there got an idea


You will need to procure a receiver from one of the military exchanges somewhere other than the Philippines (no bases here, hence no exchanges). The nearest would be Guam, Okinawa or Korea. Last I heard receivers cost around $300. Once you get the receiver, you will need to register it and procure a local dish (something like what you see for Dream TV). You then provide the coordinates of where you want to set it up to the AFN folks and they will give you Azimuth (direction) and Elevation for your location. It will be to the south and probably southwest from the PI. 

For everyone's education, AFN (Armed Forces Network) is a free broadcast provided to US Military/Retired Military worldwide. You only have to pay for the equipment. It is now broadcasting sporting events, TV shows and movies in HD. Only downside is that it's susceptible to rain fade and you have to put up with the military public services announcement/stupidmercials. There are no regular type commercial breaks.


----------

